# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Beschiss

## Siamfan

Ich war nie ein guter Zauberer!
Zum einen, weil meine Haende zu klein waren, aber auch, weil ich nach erfolgreicher Vorfuehrung den Leuten die Tricks verraten habe. :: 
Wobei das in TH letztlich kein grosser Frevel war, da die meisten Thailaender auch sowas wieder schnell vergessen.
Warum ich das erzaehle, auch Zauberei ist nichts anderes als Beschiss!

*Der Waagen-Beschiss
*

Beim Kaufen: 
Man kauft eine Ware A (zB Bananen) und die Waage zeigt 1 Kg an. Dann kauft man von der Ware B (zB Trauben) auch noch 1 Kg.

Wie kann man sicher sein, man wird nicht betrogen??
Ganz einfach, man legt zu den Trauben auch noch die Bananen drauf.
Wird jetzt zwei Kg angezeigt, ist es ein ehrlicher Haendler.

Zeigt die Waage aber folgendes an:



.... haben wir es mit einem Betrueger zu tun.

Er hat die Waage verstellt, den Zeiger verbogen, .... oder was auch immer. 
Aber man kann es ganz leicht aufdecken , in dem man zweimal "1Kg" drauflegt.

----------


## Siamfan

Der Betrug geht natuerlich auch andersrum. Ich will Gummi verkaufen, die Waage der Annahmestelle zeigt 50kg an.



Die Gummiplatten werden zur Seite gelegt und es kommt der naechste Packen drauf.
Wieder werden (im Beispiel) 50 kg angezeigt.

Man bekaeme also 1400kg verguetet.

Zur Kontrolle legt man den ertsen Packen noch mal oben drauf!

[ATTACH=CONFIG]14553[/ATTACH

Zeigt die Waage mehr als 100kg an, wurde schon wieder betrogen.
Und zwar ZWEIMAL um den angezeigten Mehrbetrag.

----------


## Enrico

Warum zeigt die Waage dann immer das richtige Gewicht an wenn ich beide Sachen auflege und bei einzelwiegungen das falsche?

----------


## Siamfan

> Warum zeigt die Waage dann immer das richtige Gewicht an wenn ich beide Sachen auflege und bei einzelwiegungen das falsche?


Sie zeigt dann NICHT das richtige Gewicht an,  für die beiden Sachen zusammen. 

Beispiel für den Kauf von 2mail 1Kg Obst:
Die Waage ist (zB)  um 200g verstellt,  also bekommt man 2mal 0,8 kg (zusammen 1,6kg).
Legt man jetzt beide zusammen drauf,  zeigt die Waage 1,8kg  an,  da die Waage wieder (einmal)  um 200g zuviel anzeigt. 
Es fällt aber so auf,  weil bei den Einzelwiegungen, zweimal 200g "verschwunden"  sind. 
Betrogen wird immer Zweimal um den angezeigten Mehr- oder Minderbetrag.

Kauft man nur einmal Obst,  dann natprlich nur einmal 200g.

----------


## Siamfan

In letzter Zeit habe ich es weniger gesehen, aber frueher, selbst auf Trauerfeiern, irgendwo in einer Ecke


*Das Huetchenspiel!*

Das gibt es in verschiedenen Groessen!
Klein, wie hier, aus Holz gedrechselt oder auch in bechergroesse.

Gespielt wird wie folgt:
Man legt den Ball auf den Tisch, deckt ihn mit einem der 3 Huetchen ab, jetzt werden in schneller Folge alle drei Huetchen verschoben, aber man kann schon mit etwas Uebung verfolgen, wo das Baellchen drunter ist.

Natuerlich gibt es dann sehr schnell Geldeinsaetze.

Man zeigt auf das Huetchen, wo man glaubt, da ist der Ball dunter. Hat man richtig geraten, gewinnt man den doppelten Einsatz, war es falsch, ist das Geld weg.

Am Anfang gewinnt man. Dann werden die Einsaetze erhoeht. und ploetzlich ist der Wurm drin und man verliert .

Oft ist auch noch ein "Animierer" dabei, der dann in der Phase wieder gewinnt. (Das Geld bleibt in der gemeinsamen Kasse der Betrueger!!)




Der Trick beruht auch darauf, alle glauben der Ball ist aus festem Material, man kann ihn aber zusammendruecken.
Der Vorfuehrer deckt den Ball mit dem Huetchen ab und macht eine Vorwaertsbewegung. Dabei hebt er das Huetchen hinten leicht hoch, wie von selbst (mit etwas Uebung) rutscht das Baellchen aus dem Becher und wird unsichtbar mit der Hand (in der Regel die rechte) aufgefangen.






Jetzt werden die drei Behaelter auf dem Tisch schnell hin und her verschoben, das Baellchen ist aber schon lange in der rechten Hand.




Hier das ganze nochmal aus Sicht unter einem Glastisch. 

Jetzt zieht der Vorfuehrer beide Haende weg (in der rechten ist der Ball) und laesst das Huetchen auswaehlen.

Er hebt es mit der linken hoch und es ist leer, VERLOREN!

Jetzt nimmt er mit der rechten Hand eines der beiden anderen Huetchen, zieht es etwas zurueck, wobei er es etwas hinten anhebt, und das Baellchen in der Hand rutscht unter das Huetchen (er laedt es), er hebt die Hand mit dem Huetchen hoch und hat gewonnen.


Spielt er mit seinem Partner (dem Animierer) oder wird jemand neu angefuettert, laesst er das Baellchen unter einem Huetchen.

Will er gewinnen, laesst er das Baellchen in seine Hand verschwinden und kann spaeter, ein beliebiges leeres Huetchen wieder "laden".

----------


## Siamfan

Betrug ist das keiner!



Ich habe immer gedacht, wie so manches Restaurant, bei so kleinen Portionen , solche Mengen umsetzen koennen.

Das Einzige, was da echt ist, ist die kleine Portion auf dem Tellerchen.  Alles andere ist Plastik! Und das fast in jedem Restaurant.

----------


## Siamfan

Mit Eiern gibt/gab es in TH auch immer wieder Beschiss. 
Es werden kleinere Eier verkauft, zum Preis von Grossen verkauft. 


Auch bei der Frische der Eier gibt es einen einfachen Trick, wie man diese ueberpruefen kann:

Taucht man ein Ei in ein Glas Wasser und es LIEGT am Boden, ist es frisch.




Bei aelteren Eiern, bildet sich eine Luftblase, die dazu fuehrt, dass sich das Ei im Wasserglas "aufstellt".

----------


## Siamfan

*Guertelziehen, Kettenziehen, ....*






Da ich es noch nicht so oft in TH gesehen habe, moechte ich hier auch keine Anleitung dazu einstellen, damit das auch so bleibt.

Prinzip des Spieles auch hier, nach kurzer Gewinnphase zum Anfuettern, wird man nur noch verlieren. 
Also, unbedingt FINGER WEG lassen! Geld natuerlich auch!
Eigentlich gibt es kein "Richtig" oder "Falsch", aber der Betrueger gewinnt, weil er immer passend dazu zieht oder loslaesst.


Laeuft auch unter vielen anderen englischen Bezeichnungen:



> Fast and Loose (con game)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_and_Loose_(con_game)

----------


## Siamfan

Ich weiß nicht,  ob das auf den Bildern von der Qualität so rüberkommt,  aber aufgepaßt,  hier geht es um euer Geld. 

Ich bin jetzt ~15 Jahre aus D weg,  kann mir aber nicht vorstellen,  das gibt es in D(ACH).


Hier muß nur erkannt werden,  in der obersten Warenreihe,  sind die Preise obendrüber und und der Warenreihe darunter,  sind die Preisschilder darunter. 
Da sind noch 1-3 Warenreihen im Regal drüber,  wo auch die Preise obendrüber  sind. 



So, hier die "Schnittstelle" vergrößert. 
Hat man das so im Blick,  ist eigentlich noch alles klar. 
In der oberen Warenreihe gelten die Preise darüber und in der unteren Reihe,  die Preise darunter. 

Aber was ist beim nächsten Bild? 


Hier wird es unübersichtlich! 
Man muß ständig nach oben und /oder unten schauen und nachzählen. 
Hier greift man schnell zu einem "Schnäppchen-Preis" und hat was Teures im Warenkorb,  was man auch an der Kasse nicht mehr merkt.
Da heute alles mit Computer vorgibt,  können so auch Ladenhüter mit Gewinn verkauft werden. 
Die Verkäuferinnen verstehen  das meist selbst nicht,  die geschulte Geschäftsleitung schon. 
Es ist Betrug!

Ich bin einmal bei einem fahrbaren Regal mit Sonderangeboten reingefallen. Da habe ich coffeinfreien Kaffee  ingepackt,  habe es dann aber an der Kass noch gemerkt.
Das andere mal ging es um gute Badehandtücher für 89TB. Da stand aber kein Preis drüber. 
Der wirkliche Preis lag aber bei 300TB.

----------


## Siamfan

Eigentlich ist auch das Beschiss, aber irgendwie  bin ich auch selbst Schuld,  sozusagen "Som Nam Na"!
In unserem "Vorgarten" habe ich an der Decke eine Art Weltraum gebastelt. 
Je kleiner die Kinder,  um so faszinierter sind sie davon. 
Ältere Personen,  wie meine Frau finden es nicht so toll. 
Mir reicht es aber,  wenn es die Zwerge begeistert. 
Ich mußte das immer höher hängen,  weil,  meist Väter,  die Kinder so hoch gehoben haben,  daß die sich an einer "Galaxie" festkrallen konnten,  und dann war es wieder eine weniger. 
Ja,  und dann typisch Thaistyle,  hat man,  statt alles einfach liegen zu lassen (ich hätte es in 1 min repariert),  hat man es entsorgt,  wo man es nicht mehr sieht,  und ich mußte auch die Kugeln neu kaufen. 

Irgendwann kam ich auf die Idee,  da auch noch leuchtende Sterne reinzusetzen. 


Da Weihnachten schon vorbei war,  raste ich zum Big C und bekam da tatsächlich heruntergesetzte weiße Lichterketten für 39 TB.  Da es da auch noch Tüten gab,  nahm ich drei mit. 
Da es an der Decke schon eine Steckdose hatte,  kam da eine Zeitschaltuhr rein (19-7Uhr) und die drei Stecker der Ketten da wieder (ineinander)  rein. 

Das hat sofort super funktioniert.  :: 

Nach etwas über einer Woche ging nix mehr. 
 :: 
Ich hatte kein Bock,  die große Leiter zu holen,  wodurch das so einige Tage blieb. 

Wie so oft,  irgendwann beim Aufwachen,  kam mir etwas in den Sinn,  'da war doch mal was',  ... lange her im Physik- Unterricht, dann auch im Fach-Abi und dann nochmal im Studium. 
Ich hatte die billige Ausführung in 'Reihenschaltung' gekauft!

Wenn da eine Kerze kaputt geht,  ist die ganze Lichterkette dunkel. 
Man kann dann zwar die Defekten suchen und gegen intakte (aus einer anderen Kette austauschen),  aber nach wenigen Tagen hat man das gleiche Problem wieder. 
ICH hätte es wissen müssen!!!
Bei meinen Billigketten sah das so aus:

An jeder Kerze waren nur ZWEI dünne Drähte (also billige Reihenschaltung). 
Ich bin dann gleich in ein gutes Elektrofachgeschäft,  wo ich immer gut beraten wurde. 
Man hat mein "Problem" dort sofort verstanden und dort gab es eigentlich nur Lichterketten mit Parallel-Schaltung.
Auch für den Laie an den drei Drähten an jeder Kerze erkennbar. 


Fällt da eine Kerze aus,  ist die dunkel, aber der Rest der Kette leuchtet weiter!
So nun ist wieder alles in Ordnung:


Aber ich habe auch viel Müll der nicht in eine Hemdchentüte reingeht!!!

----------

